# And I'm finished before I even began....



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Some of you might remember me from my recent posts on my 90g mostly DIY build. If not, here is a bit of a back story...

I had been working on building my first reef tank, a 90g Marineland. After convincing my wife "it shouldn't cost much more than a freshwater setup" I quickly realized that the only way I was going to see this project through was if I did most of the build following handy DIY threads and using good ol kijiji. So I began...I made a pretty nifty stand and really took my time acquiring all of the equipment and setting it up. I drilled my own tank to accommodate the herbie drain system (I think this was a contributing factor to later events), I made my own sump, I did all my own plumbing and after 5 long months I was finally ready to fill my tank. So, on Saturday morning, I headed to mops and picked up the last piece of the puzzle, my new RODI. Got home, filled my 50g water station that I had crafted from an old food grade barel, thanks kijij, filled her up over night and yesterday the day had finally come. I was going to fill my tank...

Seriously everyone, this was a big deal, my wife and I had been watching this tank in the living room for ever. Some nights, I'd turn the lights on and imagine what it would look like with water...I couldn't wait. So I started filling. I hadn't yet run my water lines up from the basement so I had to pump my ro water into a bucket and carry each one up the stairs and dump it into the tank....about 40 trips later I had the tank half full and had called it a night. Sitting, admiring my half full cloudy tank, I couldn't help but notice a constant dripping at the back. Anyway after a few minutes of investigation, I found the the rear pane of glass had cracked in 2places from the bottom right up to one of the drain holes. 

I have now drained it, removed my rock and will next remove my crushed coral and ponder my next move. Not sure weather replacing the rear pane is feasible again as a DIY project. Or if I should look at getting a new tank. The tank itself is brand new and YouTube seems to think replacing the glass is a snap. I'm lead to believe a combination of factors doomed my tank starting with the holes themselves. When I drilled them, there was no major incident but I did notice a bit of chipping around the hole itself. I'm sure this didn't help. The other thing is I'm sure I cranked the bulkheads way to tight like a fool. What interests me about replacing the glass is I could have the glass shop cut my holes which would give me a fantastic result....I just don't know if having a new piece made will be cost prohibitive.

Any of you great minds have any ideas or input? Anyone have a 90g tank for sale?

Sorry for the rant but my sails have been deflated and I'm kind of bummed!
KCCO


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

that's totally heartbreaking! I can't comment on how hard it would be to change out the glass, hopefully someone has a 90 to sell. Did you space the holes far enough apart and away from the top/sides?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about his huge setback in your reefing experience. I must first congratulate you on taking your time and reading up on what you should properly do. It seems these days most people are just buying a tank and throwing livestock in. 

The tank could have cracked due to quite a few reasons. We could list all the reasons but it would be easier to show us some pics so we can determine what went on. 

As for repairing the tank, It's my opinion that you should get a new tank and not let another problem get it in the way.

For my wife and I, it took us 3 months to find the right tank but was well worth it since we found what we wanted at a great price.

This is the first of many problems you will encounter and it all comes down to you having patience. Everything in reefing is trying to keep you from having a happy tank but keep your chin up and ear to the ground for a new tank.

Good luck and keep us updated. I would hate to see you bummed out by a cracked tank.


On a side note, George was in the same situation as yourself and when it came time to drill the tank I drilled it for him and cracked it. I think it took him 2 days before getting a new tank and didn't even blame me for breaking his tank!!!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Chin up and plod on we all have times where it looks hopeless but carry on and the rewards are great. I cannot wait to see the new tank when it is ready

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I was there for that break... George was calm. I think he knew it meant an upgrade before he started!

IMO; The tank is the cheapest part of this hobby, but the more important. You are going to surround, and fill it with thousands of dollars of livestock, and equipment. Why not make sure that it is rock solid?

Does it suck to have to buy another, yes. But you are lucky. Its end of summer, and begining of school. Lots of used stuff will appear in the classifides real soon. And just after Christmas (two best times for used stuff)


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Sorry to hear about his huge setback in your reefing experience. I must first congratulate you on taking your time and reading up on what you should properly do. It seems these days most people are just buying a tank and throwing livestock in.
> 
> The tank could have cracked due to quite a few reasons. We could list all the reasons but it would be easier to show us some pics so we can determine what went on.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of the cracks. I have scraped off the paint to show them a little better


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely due to the hole. The drilling might have chipped the glass and caused a spider crack

Oh well, try again. But this time get a few guys over to give you a hand


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

Hey there don't.....quit man.....hope u find a tank sooon


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

That my guess was caused when the bulkhead was tightened. But more than likely, it was the weight of the plumbing. Or, the plumbing was tugged, bumped, or banged.


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

J_T said:


> That my guess was caused when the bulkhead was tightened. But more than likely, it was the weight of the plumbing. Or, the plumbing was tugged, bumped, or banged.


All of the above are certainly valid and not out of the question. That said, what can we do to reduce the stress on the glass caused by the weight of the plumbing?

I'm fairly certain that a number of factors are to blame here. I think it started with the hole, there are quite a few small chips around each one. Over tightening the bulkhead and bumping it. Next time I will most definitely address these areas and hopefully avoid a similar incident

Now that is drained I took a better pic. Turns out there were 3 cracks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

I think your only valid and sane answer is to find a new tank , I would hate to always worry about a reseal or water blowing out .....
look for a drilled tank with thicker glass ...the deals are out there ....
if I see anything I will msg u 
cheers and good luck ...
tom


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

tom g said:


> I think your only valid and sane answer is to find a new tank , I would hate to always worry about a reseal or water blowing out .....
> look for a drilled tank with thicker glass ...the deals are out there ....
> if I see anything I will msg u
> cheers and good luck ...
> tom


What would you ballpark such a tank at?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

what are the dimentions of the stand you built?


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> what are the dimentions of the stand you built?


It was built pretty tight to the 90g dims are 48x18

I'm playing with the idea of building (or buying) an acrylic tank with the holes on the bottom of the tank. What are everyone's thoughts on acrylic? Better than a glass tank? What about star fire glass? Since I'm in this boat, I might as well explore my options.

Cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Acrylic is expensive as is Starfire but both worth it. Although be ready to cry when you scratch them

As for price, I have had 2 tanks that size come into my possession for free in the last year. You just need to keep an eye out. 

Realistically you shouldn't need to spend more than $125 for a used tank that size


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

At least it wasn't stocked...take comfort in that .

A 90 gal in Starfire (SF) glass isn't worth it unless you have a REAL keen eye. IME, SF scratches easier than regular float glass. The iron content Acrylic will be the more expensive route (from a builder) but scratches are easy to buff out. You can get buffing pads that attach to magnetic cleaners and you don't have to drain the system and buff them out the "traditional" way.

DIY acrylic takes a bit of practice to not get bubbles in the seams...J_T can correct me but you only get "one shot at it" when you apply the Weld-On.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure if Miracles Aquariums in Orangeville would repair your tank or not (no harm in asking). I recently went over there and they had lots of tanks in their yard from different companies.
Maybe ask them to replace the glass and drill it. It might be cheaper than replacing the whole tank.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Based on the second picture, it is clear the hole cracked due to stress or invisible cracks when the hole was made which increased when you put the water in the tank.

Chicaron, the tank was a gift from JP. It did not cost me money just sad that it was a nice size. It wasn't anyone fault. I'm still playing with the 15G until I decide if I get to upgrade to 65G or get out altogether and wait a few years until kids grow up and I will have more time for the hobby.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

10 to 12mm glass requires adequate spacing when drilling holes. too many holes will also weaken the glass, if i assume correctly and you drilled 3 holes, its not safe at all. chipping itself will rarely do it. the rainbow bulkheads will snap before the glass does,
either way it sucks!
good luck with future build.


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all of the replies filled with great advice and encouragement. It is really appreciated.

Ok, so I got a new (used) 90g from kijiji. Got it from a great guy who gave me lots of solid advice. I do need your help though. So my last tank was setup for a herbie drain with 2 1.5" drains and 2 1" returns drilled through the rear glass. I was ok with this. I understood how this setup was supposed to work and thought all was well. Then my tank exploded and I buy a new tank with a completely different setup and I have no clue how it works. To my understanding, I need a hang on back type return, obviously the larger dia pipe is the drain, what is the smaller capped pipe? 

How do I setup this drain style for optimum performance and silence? Any tips on what I have here?

Thanks everyone


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry, it's hard to tell from your picture but I think I see that the tank is drilled? How many holes and what are the sizes of the holes.


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Sorry, it's hard to tell from your picture but I think I see that the tank is drilled? How many holes and what are the sizes of the holes.


Tank is drilled on the base. There are 2 holes drilled one looks like 1" and the other 1.5"

The larger one is clearly the drain that has a tall standpipe inside of he wier. The smaller bulkhead seems to have a threaded cap fitting on it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Go with a durso. If anyone tells you it can't be silent, kick them in their teeth.


----------



## College Geezer (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok durso it is


altcharacter said:


> Go with a durso. If anyone tells you it can't be silent, kick them in their teeth.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

College Geezer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Some of you might remember me from my recent posts on my 90g mostly DIY build. If not, here is a bit of a back story...


Wow. I see myself in your post and I'm hoping that I'm really, really wrong (and fearing that I am not).

I hope all went well for you - or will -- and that you didn't give up.

A cautionary tale, to be sure.


----------

